# Major Price Cuts on LG TV's



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

In recent news, LG has finally released that it's joining the ranks of other big box brands like Sony and Samsung, and cutting its prices in a big way. Recently, TV manufacturers and brands have been slashing prices to accommodate the average family income and people everywhere should be incredibly pleased. In this case, we're not talking an extra five or ten dollars off of full price. We're talking about between one thousand to two thousand dollars off of normal pricing!

In the beginning of this week, we watched as Samsung joined the ranks of TV companies slashing their prices down on the 4K's and before that, Sony is said to have started the trend. The 55 and 65 inch models are now much more affordable.








*There are other models getting price cuts, too*

Not only are the 55 and 65 inch LCD flat screens decreasing price effective September 1st, but in some markets even their incredibly high end curved OLED TVs have dropped in price and consumers are wondering if there's more to come.

When asked, LG told reporters that the price decrease was to keep up with the marketplace and maintain a competitive edge. There are however speculations that the TV company has improved manufacturing costs somehow and that has rolled over to the consumer.

Whatever the reason, the votes are loud and clear - consumers are happy about the price drop.

None the less, LG is still significantly more costly than its Sony and Samsung competition and continue to trail behind in terms of affordability.

The drop in price is reported to have been good for the company, earning them millions extra in revenue presumably due to more customers being able to afford the luxury product. At whatever rate or reasons, let's just hope the price drops continue and hopefully soon the LG products will be in line with the rest of the market.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am all for price drops! What do you guys think of LG televisions? I have never owned one nor do I know anybody who has one. Are they as good as Samsung?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

LG TV's are pretty solid. I'd say they're only a HAIR less reliable (in overall stats) than Sammy or Panny. personally I think Samsungs have a better picture (and if we're talking about plasma's then Panny is king), but they are a nice budget set, better than Vizio for sure, and def better than Toshiba or Sharp (unless we're talking about Sharp's Elite line)


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike for the update. I was curious. I do like Samsung better for LED and Panasonic for Plasma. 

Anyways, it is good for tv prices to come down. Makes it more competitive that is for sure!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Price drops are always good to hear about. I've never been an LG fan, though. I have an old Sharp LCD tv, and I've been wanting to replace it for years. I want a Panasonic or Samsung


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I had an LG, err... Goldstar 32" CRT with flat glass panel back in '86 and a Goldstar microwave that I bought in '88. Both worked well and I had no complaints, in fact the microwave was still working fine a couple years ago when I gave it away because it was just too big. Not much help, I have not had any of their recent products but would not hesitate to purchase again.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess the top tier LG models maybe worth looking at. Afterall, they would "represent" the company so should be the best of the best within their lineup?? :huh:


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

This is good news. Because when these big names drop prices, the lower end companies drop prices, too. I'm in the market for a couple cheaper ~40" TV's for my kids. They have Xboxes, and are using 19"er's now. Parental controls on Xbox, too, for timed gaming (an hour a day). 

Do many LG's come with smart TV functionality similar to Roku?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

LG produces about as many smart TV models as all the other mfgs


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

My wife and I bought my oldest boy a 42" LG LED LCD HDTV a few years ago when he got his own place and that TV has rock solid PQ, very happy and slightly jealous because I'm still watch on my 34" _Sony Trinitron, it just wont die :hissyfit:
_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

A buddy of mine just got a new LG and we went over there to watch the game this past weekend and I must say, I was very impressed. It has the "google tv" aspect to the tv as well and the "smart" features are very nice indeed. He has a high end LG thou if that matters any.


----------

